# Mayúsculas en los títulos de los foros



## Agró

He observado que ha habido cambios en los títulos de los foros. Se ha respetado el nombre de cada lengua en su denominación original, seguido de una aclaración en inglés en algunos casos, pero todas las lenguas están escritas con la inicial en mayúscula (al menos aquellas que están escritas en alfabeto latino; del resto no puedo asegurarlo) excepto una, el catalán, que aparece como *català* y no como *Català*, que es lo que correspondería. Agradecería que se hiciera la pertinente corrección.


----------



## belén

Hola Agró:

Muchísimas gracias por el aviso. Lo pondremos en conocimiento del administrador a fin de que lo corrija.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Agró

Gràcies, Belén.

Salutacions.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've changed it to Català.  There was some discussion about proper capitalization of language names in the "other" languages...  I guess this keeps it all standardized now.


----------



## Agró

mkellogg said:


> I guess this keeps it all standardized now.


Mmm... not quite. Something should be done about "Lingua Latina". Something tells me that it should be either Lingua latina or LINGVA LATINA, but not Lingua Latina.

Sorry for being so "tiques miques" (no pun intended).


----------



## mkellogg

I like "LINGVA" with the V, but I'm going to wait for the authorities (the latin moderators) to tell me what is right or best.

[offtopic]
"Tiques miques"???  I always thought it was "tique shmique"!  I don't think I've ever seen it written before.  Time to check some threads to get an education. 
[/offtopic]


----------



## Nanon

Knock knock ... May I just say thank you for this change?
People who suggested it in this thread (_inter alia_ - just being _tiquismiquis _with Lingva Latina ) should be happy with the new titles .


----------



## mkellogg

Nanon said:


> Knock knock ... May I just say thank you for this change?
> People who suggested it in this thread (_inter alia_ - just being _tiquismiquis _with Lingva Latina ) should be happy with the new titles .


Yes, that was the thread that eventually led, a year later, to me making the changes. (Thank you all.)  We ran into a techincal problem when making the change last year and it was delayed till now.

_tiquismiquis_ - Yes, that looks right, as a single word, thank you.


----------

